# Local 102



## Bassface21 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the board and have a question about the ibew in New Jersey. I have an entrance test for local 102 in April, but in doing research, I have been reading horror stories about layoffs, no work, and just negative views about it. Does anyone have any insight to the 102


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Bassface21 said:


> Hello, I am new to the board and have a question about the ibew in New Jersey. I have an entrance test for local 102 in April, but in doing research, I have been reading horror stories about layoffs, no work, and just negative views about it. Does anyone have any insight to the 102


Local 102 has a large territory but little work right now. Most of the NJ locals are hurting so the lack of work is not special to 102.

Welcome to the forum


----------

